# Merry Christmas!



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's a bit early, but I have a feeling I might not be back on here till after tommorrow morning since my sister and I are going to be busy tonight. We're cooking a turkey for the first time in our lives...

Anyway, I wanted to send along my Christmas Wishes to all my freaky hauntforum friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas all! Happy holidays.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all my hauntforum friends. 

Good luck with the turkey, DA!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the boils and ghouls!

"I'll give up Christmas when you take it from my cold, dead hand!" | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dfca6d7210 by hoof666, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahahaha! i loved the pic twisted!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Scary Christmas!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!.....only 310 days till Halloween ...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope all our forum friends have a Wonderful Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Santa has something other than coal for the naughty.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas! I can't wait to see more of the Hauntforum members getting in gear for next Halloween. I look forward to all the new props that will be posted in the future. Enjoy the holiday now, but get back to work after the New Years!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! And a Scary New Year.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Merry Xmas from that Creepy Family Next Door










and Happy New Year from Noah Fentz and Katzper's Haunt


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all..and to all a good night!


----------

